# "Honda EU10i operates at any angle" - storage



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I had been mulling storage options for a Honda EU10i genny (gas operated so no petrol smell). It is a little too tall to fit under my seats, unfortunately. However, I now learn that:

"It's robust and will operate at any angle, even upside down over your head if you can think of a reason why you'd want to do that".

I'm quite gobsmacked at that. That being the case, storage on its side is no problem, unless anyone knows differently ....

Dave


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave

Petrol smell is only on fill up (unless you spill of course) the exhaust tends to pong more on gas.

You are going to end up with a gas pong every time you disconnect and put it under your (cab?) seat, wont this linger nad bother you? it may also set your gas alarm off.

George


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

George,

Well I'll be going gas anyway as I can refill Autogas and it avoids having to store and buy another fuel. And I hope it will spend it's time tucked away in a rear box. But there will be times the rear box is not on but I'd like to have the genny with me.

I simply presumed gas would not have the lingering smell of a volatile liquid evaporating, but I'm quite happy in this case to bow to experience over theory! 

The seat will be 2m behind the cab seats. Allow to cool and stout sealed plastic bag then. I can live with that.

Dave


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

They do tend to niff a bit when put away. Having an Honda Eu7i soon

George


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hiya.
Just a quick thought but do these generators not have an oil sump of some kind? Maybe you can "use" it at any angle due to the oil being pumped but what about storage and the possibility of oil leaking out?
Just a curious speculation but maybe worth you checking?
Good luck
Keith


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

I want an EU20i, but find the price tag of about £900 a bit steep. I have a 2Kw Honda genny, but it's not so quiet, and it's heavy too.
John


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

Hello all 
I run a honda EU20i on lpg you only carry two fuel types then.
all gennys are noisy but very useful when wild camping I am a big fan of the ramoska oven so the gennys a must for me.
as for running it on its side I am not convinced I think the genny will not be lubricated corretly but I my be wrong .
all the best
Twodogs


----------



## 90442 (May 1, 2005)

Evening All, re, Honda gennys, Dont think they will run in any pos other than upriight as they have a low oil cut out to minimise the chance of engine damage :roll: might be wrong but I am sure this is the case as I have also got a h/d genny for work wich will not start on an incline but on level ground starts first time evertime!!! hope it helps Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I have written to Honda requesting they confirm the statement in their customer magazine.

Dave


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Crankcase Pressure Driven Oil System*

Honda manufacture a range of brushcutters - and some of them have a
Crankcase Pressure Driven Oil system- this allows them to work at any angle - i think they probably use one of these engine types in their later series of EU generators.

As a matter of interest - Honda are the worlds biggest engine manufacturer.


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi dave

i have the same generator which i have been running on petrol. no storage problem with old van as i towed a trailer with generator & petrol.

won't be towing with new van so am considering changing to gas. question time:-

1. are you buying the kit & fitting it youself :?: 

2. will you use an external gas point or connect to gas bottle :?: 

if i do change i will get brian hughes to do it for me. i have had a lot of good advice from them without giving them any of my money. i know it was good advice because they wouldn't sell me a bigger generator & told me why.

hi george

with that new honda i think you will have more power than the 2 amp french sites we've stayed on 8O 

do you know if leaving the generator outside disconnected from gas for several hours will be enough to banish the gassy pong :?:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

smifee,

I'll be buying the genny and gas conversion at the same time from the same supplier. Which is difficult to establish, though Brian Hughes is very reputable, no question. There used to be quite a variation in prices with some very attractive ones quoted on the web. But I understand Honda have "tightened up" on these, applying quite what pressure I don't understand, because I thought that was illegal, but over a matter of months the dynamic range in prices has reduced dramatically. 

I noticed the same thing when buying a Brompton bike recently - the dealers all referred to Brompton's "price policy" which prevented them offering discounts. I eventually got around it by one dealer offering to throw in a non-Brompton accessory of value £80 for free  

I have looked at the new Yamaha equivalent but didn't see any advantage over the Honda other than being a mere 1lb lighter. Same dimensions & spec. I like Yamaha; I've been very happy with one of their outboards, but I still think buy Yamaha for 2 stroke and Honda for 4 stroke.

I'll run it off an external BBQ gas point. Though then again, reading nuke's account of fitting his into a locker, it is confusing over using regulated versus non-regulated outputs. He agreed it didn't seem to make sense to him.

Dave


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Smiffee

I am not sure how long it takes to get rid of the smell, but I have a suggestion,


















If you can find space underneath, perm connection solves

Storage
Smells
Security

Great Unimog build

Its what I will be Knocking up for mine.[/url]


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

Hello all
I run my honda EU20i from a external BBQ point I use two refillable gas bottles one for the habiation area the other bottle for the generator with the LPG regulator mounted to it then to a late spec BBQ point with the shut off switch.
as for fitting the LPG kit to the generator it take half hour the instuctions that come with the kit are very good.
see you on the road
Twodogs
P.S love the MOG


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

thanks dave, george & twodogs

i saw your replies and went back to the last 20. by the time i'd read them this one had slipped off the list. i've been looking for it but i keep getting sidetracked.  

i didn't realise there was a decision to be made about a regulator. i thought it was plug & play  

i never cease to be amazed at the ingenuity & skill of people who can visualise and make things for their vans. unfortunately i'm not one of them george and i don't seem to have the same ground clearance as a unimog. still i've got a garage on this van and will see if the pong gets through.

twodogs i'm pleased that the instructions are good BUT when i buy anything self assembly i just open the box and take it back and say it doesn't fit. they assemble it and say "yes it does." i say " thank you very much and take it home" :lol:


----------

